# NVidia Drivers 1.0.2960?

## iConoclast

Any clue when these will be available in Portage?

Thanks!

----------

## jay

Standard answer: when it's ready  :Smile: 

You could also download the tar files for yourself and unzip them then just make, make install and you should be set.

----------

